# Does This Qualify As Sob Camping?



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I spent this past weekend with two of my best friends, I'm not sure that it qualifies as SOB camping but we were at 38.56423 N by 76.18242 W a super spot but it won't work so well with our Outback, plenty of room, not crowded at all, but just a little damp.









Here are two pictures of our spot Saturday night.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now THAT'S my kind of camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where did you put the campfire?









Mike


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> Where did you put the campfire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As my dad always said, "Anything will burn if you get the fire hot enough."


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!
That's beautiful!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Great spot Carl...certainly not Berks county. 
Is this in Dailsville, MD ?

Jim


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Dailsville is close, we were anchored at the north end of the Little Choptank River just south of Oxford MD (in about 7' of water). It's on a 40' sailboat that I crew on from time to time, I've gone to and from Oxford to Northeast Harbor, ME (Acadia) and have handled her down the East River of NYC. It's always a treat and a privilege.

You mention the campfire? In the marina where this boat lives, there is another boat built in 1903, owned by a wonderful Captain, that boat now has a wood stove but up until a couple of years ago it had a fireplace. Even today on some boats you can get fireplaces.

Take care all.
Carl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very very nice. When can we "camp" witih you?


----------

